# heirodula not mating



## nympho (Jul 18, 2006)

hi

i'm trying to mate my heirodula membrecanas. They are both over 2 weeks old as adults. The male is just not really that interested in her, although he has noticed her and walks up to about an inch away then stops. He also curved his abdomen like he was displaying but not sure if he was being aggressive or doing a mating display. She also looked round at him. They are both very well fed and sitting in the sun on the windowsill; it is very warm, about 30 c at the moment. Here is a pic I took yesterday, its one of my favourites as they both turned round to look at me at the same time







I have left them together during the day, but not at night as I couldn't check to see if they were ok.

Do I need to give it more time; will he get on with it soon? I'm thinking he would have done so by now if he was going to mate.

What do you think?

cheers


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2006)

Give em more time. I'd wait another week. I would take the male out then and put him where you got him in the pic and let him settle down. Then take the female and let her walk off your hand several inches in front of him. Make sure she walks away from him. May want to give her some food as young adult females can get aggressive when the male jumps on. He may jump on backwards at first but that is normal.


----------



## nympho (Jul 18, 2006)

hi

thanks for advice but ive tried that. He doesnt seem to see her even when shes in front of him. I'll give more time and let you know if i have success. cheers


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

Give him more time and then try it again. Your technique seems right but it's too soon.


----------



## nympho (Jul 20, 2006)

hi rick

you were right. they mated about 11.00 pm last evening.

heres the pervy mating pic :lol: 






cheers


----------

